# Baguazhang applications



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2012)

The Fox Bagua Blog


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## rainesr (Oct 22, 2012)

Our Kune Tao Teacher is a huge fan of Baguazhang, it was his first and probably his primary style. We have been walking the circle for a bit and he showed us just a couple apps.  What he showed us was closer, often body to body, than the first video but similar. They are some of the most vicious apps I have seen. 

Walking the circle or even in a straight line has helped my footwork in all the arts I have studied. I doubt we will learn the form or any more apps for quite some time but I will keep walking.  It can be boring but the benefits are worth it.

Very cool art


~Rob


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## oaktree (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to see some applications being done. I see a lot of applications that are straight from the palm changes so it goes to show how important the palm changes and walking the circle are in really doing Baguazhang.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Good to see some applications being done. I see a lot of applications that are straight from the palm changes so it goes to show how important the palm changes and walking the circle are in really doing Baguazhang.



The one app we have worked on is right from the opening but then the opening and beginning of the Yang Taijiquan long form has apps too as does the movement into Santi Shi in Xingyiquan

But yep, I am looking at these apps and seeing the form and it is pretty cool


----------

